# Sticky  Boot Fit Boot Camp



## Snow Hound

Excellent.


----------



## Yeahti87

drblast said:


> *Please trust me and others, we were once just like you. *I wear a US10 boot and started in US11 which I rode uncomfortably for years.


!!!


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

MAKE THIS STICKY LIKE A CENTERFOLD!!!!!


----------



## garikgarik

would have been great to have a bit more sophisticated feet measurement system which considered heels and ankles. There are people with wide forefoot and narrow heels


----------



## drblast

garikgarik said:


> would have been great to have a bit more sophisticated feet measurement system which considered heels and ankles. There are people with wide forefoot and narrow heels


You mean the current system in the US where your foot is measured in the fractional barleycorn difference from three times the next smaller size minus a constant is not simple and accurate enough for you? :-D


----------



## smellysell

garikgarik said:


> would have been great to have a bit more sophisticated feet measurement system which considered heels and ankles. There are people with wide forefoot and narrow heels


You rang? Nitro Venture

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Donutz

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> MAKE THIS STICKY LIKE A CENTERFOLD!!!!!


Stickied it the moment I saw it.


----------



## garikgarik

drblast said:


> You mean the current system in the US where your foot is measured in the fractional barleycorn difference from three times the next smaller size minus a constant is not simple and accurate enough for you? :-D


System is great, boots might improve


----------



## SEWiShred

My big question is where do you find the sizing for wide boots? They are all just "wide" as far as I've seen. How do you know which ones are wider than not?


----------



## Radialhead

SEWiShred said:


> My big question is where do you find the sizing for wide boots? They are all just "wide" as far as I've seen. How do you know which ones are wider than not?


You ask the manufacturer. If they don't know, you ridicule them relentlessly on social media.


----------



## Rip154

garikgarik said:


> would have been great to have a bit more sophisticated feet measurement system which considered heels and ankles. There are people with wide forefoot and narrow heels


thats what adidas is for


----------



## Maya

Out of curiosity, @Wiredsport, width table you posted is only for men boot? Will it work also for women, considering mondopoint sizing as the base to identify the row?

Ah I think I found the answer myself. In another thread I read women boots are built around a B size and there are no options. Correct?


----------



## Proelim

Maya said:


> Out of curiosity, @Wiredsport, width table you posted is only for men boot? Will it work also for women, considering mondopoint sizing as the base to identify the row?
> 
> Ah I think I found the answer myself. In another thread I read women boots are built around a B size and there are no options. Correct?


As far as I know the women's boots are indeed have narrower footbed than men's so a girl can try a men's boot before trying a wider version of it.


----------



## Proelim

drblast said:


> I'm becoming a broken record for people asking about boot fit. Referring them to the Wiredsport thread is a bit confusing so I'm going to put all the basic info into one place here. If you're new to snowboarding, or snowboard boot sizing, here are things that you need to know. There is a lot of misinformation floating around out there.
> 
> 1. Boots are absolutely the most important piece of equipment to get right. Nobody wants to hear that because trying on boots is not as much fun as picking out new boards and bindings, but it's true.
> 
> 2. If you haven't measured your feet, length and width, in centimeters using the below procedure, please do so before going any further.
> 
> *Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).
> 
> For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.
> 
> Take some pictures of these measurements so we can help you verify everything was measured correctly.*
> 
> 3. Snowboard boots are typically sized properly when they are a half size or a full size SMALLER than your shoe or sneaker size. If you are riding boots that are at or near your regular shoe size, it's very likely they are too large.
> 
> 4. Many people who are wearing boots that are longer than they should be are doing that because they have wide feet, and haven't discovered that they can get wide boots at the correct length.
> 
> 5. Nearly everyone who goes through this process swears up and down they could NEVER fit in boots smaller than they have right now, and that these charts and figures must be wrong or they just have weird feet. Later, they end up with boots that are a full size or two smaller than their current boots, see the light, and try to convince everyone else of the Truth while being told by newbies that they could NEVER fit in boots smaller than they have right now...
> 
> *Please trust me and others, we were once just like you. *I wear a US10 boot and started in US11 which I rode uncomfortably for years.
> 
> 6. Snowboard boots are not designed to be used with thick socks, or doubled up socks. This will not keep your feet extra warm and is detrimental to performance. Especially with new boots, you need to wear the thinnest socks you can find.
> 
> 7. New boots shouldn't be comfortable. Boots will pack out over time, up to a full size, and also conform to your feet over time. Part of the reason they feel too tight at first is because you have to account for this pack out, which happens as early as day 3 of wearing them. Heat molding can accelerate this process and is recommended. If you try on boots that fit so well that you feel like they don't need any heat molding or modification, it's likely that they'll be too large after they pack out.
> 
> 8. Most people are over-tightening their too-large boots, cutting off circulation and causing discomfort. This _feels_ like the boots are too small, when the much more likely problem is people compensating for a poor fit by tightening them. Ditto for "leaking boots." New snowboard boots do not "leak." That wet feeling is circulation being cut off to your toes, which feels like someone dumped water inside your boot liner.
> 
> 9. The Brannock device lies. Not only are there different types of these with different measurements on them, but almost always people wear socks with these and don't have their heel up against the back of the device, which isn't tall enough anyway to measure from the back of your heel. This almost always results in a size that's a full size larger than your actual size.
> 
> 10. The Mondopoint sizing system is dead simple, and what you should use. Your foot length in cm is your Mondopoint size. US/UK, Men/Women, all are a confusing non-standard mess. Mondopoint is the answer.
> 
> 11. Smaller, properly sized boots are desirable because not only will they fit better and be more comfortable long term, but they'll have fewer problems with boot out and binding fit. You'll be able to ride a greater variety of boards if your boots aren't huge and oversized.
> 
> Now that you've read all that and found your Mondopoint size and foot width in cm, head on over to this thread for more help:
> 
> Snowboard Boot Size Web Tool - Mondo, Brannock & Internet | Snowboarding Forum - Snowboard Enthusiast Forums
> 
> If you're curious about size conversions between Mondopoint and other systems, Evo has a chart that's kind of accurate. It's a bit confusing but ignore "Performance Fit." All snowboard boot manufacturers list the Mondo size on the boot so you don't need to worry about converting to your sneaker size.
> 
> If you think you might have wide feet, here's a chart that can help you figure that out, but it's best to post in the above thread to verify your measurements:
> 
> View attachment 157878


This post is just brilliant and it should be read by anyone who starts snowboarding and decides to go to buy the first pair of boots! 
It took me about 10 years to come to the same conclusions.

P.S. I would just say about point #7 that all top heat-moldable liners shoul really be heat-molded in special ovens to get the custom fit: without that procedure they feel too tight on a leg (usually the temperature that makes them soft is about 100C, so you can't achieve it while riding). I would also advise using custom insoles as well (for example these can be heat-molded in oven at home: Molding Technology - Footprint Insole Technology)


----------



## edi414

Agree with the above comments - excellent guide!

Just one note as I'm struggling myself - could you maybe add a source of boot widths? It seems very difficult, at least for me, to find info about the width of the different boots and brands...not sure if that even exists or whether you simply have to know. If it's as simple as "from E onwards you need a specific wide boot" then that's also fine as guess wide boots are marked as such...


----------



## SEWiShred

https://shoewidthchart.com/



Use this for width. Burton Photon Wide and Rulers are both EEE. I believe K2 Maysis Wide is E, based on the fact I went from Maysis Wide 11.5 to Photon Wide 10 and the width in both feels extremely similar. And on the chart 11.5E seems to be very close to 10EEE. Obviously not very scientific so take it with salt.

You would think they would advertise widths of boots instead of just calling them wide. A lot of people buy them online and can't try any on. I am in Wisconsin and there's only a few places that sells gear here. I asked around and I would have had to special order my boots. So I just bought them online after coming here and spending a lot of time researching which boots were wide enough, and thank goodness for @Wiredsport for telling me what is EEE otherwise I would have had no idea at all. 

The chart isn't that helpful because boot makers won't tell you what width size the boots are. But some people do know here. It would be nice to get a post that just tells widths. 

Burton Wide boots are all EEE I believe 
K2 Maysis Wide appears to be E

Please add to the list or correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## ibuyufo

nevermind! I just read it.


----------



## DanS94

Hi,

I have just gotten round to measuring my feet.

276mm long
107mm wide

this link.. Snowboard Boot Size, Chart, Calculator, Sizing

says im a UK9, but I wear 11's everyday!

Should I really be ordering a pair of size 9 snowboard boots?!

Thanks for help looks like I need it haha


----------



## drblast

DanS94 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just gotten round to measuring my feet.
> 
> 276mm long
> 107mm wide
> 
> this link.. Snowboard Boot Size, Chart, Calculator, Sizing
> 
> says im a UK9, but I wear 11's everyday!
> 
> Should I really be ordering a pair of size 9 snowboard boots?!
> 
> Thanks for help looks like I need it haha


It looks like you're even at the lower end of the Mondo 28 size. I'm slightly over at 28cm and 28.1cm and wear 28 mondo, US10. As far as length goes, anyway, I didn't check your width.


----------



## SEWiShred

So uh, what's the right way to put on boots that fit properly? I had my older big boots and I would just crank everything down as much as possible, but I'm having a hard time getting the new way right. If they are too tight I lose circulation but if they are too loose my toes jam the front of the boots when doing small/med jumps. 

What is the right way? Liners as tight as possible then BOAs just barely right?


----------



## WigMar

SEWiShred said:


> So uh, what's the right way to put on boots that fit properly? I had my older big boots and I would just crank everything down as much as possible, but I'm having a hard time getting the new way right. If they are too tight I lose circulation but if they are too loose my toes jam the front of the boots when doing small/med jumps.
> 
> What is the right way? Liners as tight as possible then BOAs just barely right?


Laces are the way! I never could get the pressure distribution right using BOAs. I even went triple zone, which was admittedly much better. Laces let me keep it looser across my instep but lock my ankle and calf down.


----------



## SEWiShred

Well I pretty much have to choose between Burton Photon or Ruler Wide boots. I had it really close a few times I went out but I'm trying to figure out what I did.


----------



## drblast

In my experience, my boots cut off circulation until they pack out / conform to my foot. To alleviate that a bit, I leave the liners a little loose at first and tighten (laces) as normal.

But pictures are worth 1000 words, and I just got some brand new US10 TM2's so I can show you.

The stock footbed, will be replacing with Remind Cush but I'll cut them to the same size. Notice the socks, very, very thin like business socks.










My feet on the footbed. Notice how my big toe is a good 2-3mm over the front.









Footbed back in, feet in the liner. You can see my big toe deforming the front of the liner. All of my toes are at _least_ touching the front of the liner outside the boot.









Now everything into the boot. This is "tight" for the liner. For new liners and boots, this ends up cutting off circulation even if the shell isn't tight. I don't ride them like this until after everything breaks in.









Might be difficult to see, but this is "medium tight" on the liner, so like the tab is loosened about 1cm. Still keeping my foot locked in, but not cutting off circulation. This is how I start out.









Now the laces. Lower is barely tight, just so that there is no slack in the laces. They're wrapped at the top to "lock" the laces there and separate the upper from lower section, much like a dual zone BOA would do.









And now fully laced. Upper is tight, but not "BOA tight." I've found it's much harder to overtighten laces than it is with BOAs so if you're in BOAs you have to be careful. Each section I wrap the laces and tighten, then pull upward so they form a diamond shape, tightening a little bit more. With a velcro power strap, I can ride like this all day without ever messing with the laces or having them come loose.









As soon as the laces are tight this way and I stand up, my toes (still deforming the liner) sit back in the boot the pressure on the front is relieved. Walking around there is a lot of pressure on the toes, but in a riding stance or strapped into bindings there is none.

If you are evaluating boot fit, DON'T FORGET to tighten them all the way and get in a riding stance. That alone accounts for a half or full size difference in how they feel. If I were to go by how my foot sits on the footbed or in the liner, or even standing up straight in the boots, I'd probably be saying these are too small for me. But experience tells me that this is the right fit, and I know that in a few days of riding they're going to feel like slippers that were poured around my feet.

Also interesting is after a full season for me (60-70 days) when I tighten the upper laces there is hardly any gap at all in the front of the boot between the two shell sides. That shows how much 60 days of hard riding will pack out a liner and stretch a shell if you can close that gap about an inch over a season. And this might be specific to the 32 brand and their materials - your mileage may vary of course - but same deal for me with Salomon, Burton and K2 boots. I've never owned boots that didn't pack out or stretch to that extent.


----------



## SEWiShred

Awesome, thanks, think my liner was a little too loose when I was having my problems. My feet get wide very close to the heel, so I always have to wear the lower part loose. Even with the EEE size I get some tightness on the middle outer side of my foot if they are too tight, while the part by the balls of my feet are just fine. So the TL;DR is basically torque down the liner then keep the shell just tight enough to not let your feet wiggle around at all. Size 10 EEE is new to me, I'm used to size 12 with width being too tight and having tons of room, then being able to crank everything down to max. I probably have a good 25 hours or so on these boots so they should be broken in by now. 

The proper size feels really good, boards feel better than they ever have. Enjoying size 10 boots on 159w board has been a ton of fun for me. Getting them adjusted right and fitting on my foot properly has been a little more difficult. But overall a great start to the season for me with these new boots. Toe side feels a lot better. I think because I was centering my boots, but my foot was smaller than my boot so I couldn't get proper leverage going toe side because my toes were way back on the board.

Always a bunch of kinks to work out when you make a big change in your gear like this. I spent a bunch of time recentering my bindings and stuff too. Hard to believe I started out in size 13s and ended up in 10 EEE. I'm strong enough to throw a wide board around and I never have to worry about toe drag anymore, this season has been awesome so far. Glad this place has been such a help, I think a good boot fitter is difficult to find in a place like southeast Wisconsin.


----------



## Wiredsport

DanS94 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just gotten round to measuring my feet.
> 
> 276mm long
> 107mm wide
> 
> this link.. Snowboard Boot Size, Chart, Calculator, Sizing
> 
> says im a UK9, but I wear 11's everyday!
> 
> Should I really be ordering a pair of size 9 snowboard boots?!
> 
> Thanks for help looks like I need it haha


Hi Dan,

Width is every bit as important as length in correct boot sizing. 276 mm is mondo 280 or size 10 US in snowboard boots. This is typically noted as UK 9 but that is a conversion and you will always want to confirm the Mondo size on the actual boots. Mondo is not a conversion and it is always accurate. 10.7 cm is the largest width in the size range for E width. This requires specific Wide boots. As only one manufacturer produced for E width, I would strongly suggest either the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Salomon Synapse Wide in Mondo 280 (US size 10).

In your correct Mondopoint size a boot should never cut off circulation or cause pain. 

STOKED!


----------



## IceeForJesus

@Wiredsport my foot size is 27cm long and i was confused about what part on my foot to measure the width so here is a pic although you cant see it, the ruler is at the edge of my foot.








I ride on the east coast I don't know if that changes anything


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi 

Please be sure to remeasure using the wall method as below. Please show both ends of your ruler.

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## IceeForJesus

Wiredsport said:


> Hi
> 
> Please be sure to remeasure using the wall method as below. Please show both ends of your ruler.
> 
> Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


Length is 27.1 cm
Width is 10.8 cm


----------



## Wiredsport

Please post images showing all four of your barefoot measurements being taken and both ends of your ruler.


----------



## IceeForJesus

Wiredsport said:


> Please post images showing all four of your barefoot measurements being taken and both ends of your ruler.





Wiredsport said:


> Please post images showing all four of your barefoot measurements being taken and both ends of your ruler.

























the first 2 are my right foot width then length the next two are my left foot length then width


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

What I need is images of your foot being measured. Your original image appears to sho 11.5 cm width even though incorrectly taken. We need to justify that.


----------



## IceeForJesus

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> What I need is images of your foot being measured. Your original image appears to sho 11.5 cm width even though incorrectly taken. We need to justify that.











Sorry for the confusion here is my right foot 








here is my left foot. Thank you so much for all the time u have spent helping me.


----------



## Wiredsport

Please use the wall method described above.


----------



## IceeForJesus

Wiredsport said:


> Please use the wall method described above.


























1-measurement of left width 
2 measurement of right width


----------



## Wiredsport

27.1 cm is Mondopoint 275 or size 9.5 US in snowboard boots. 10.8 cm is EE width and will require a specific Wide boot. I would suggest the Burton Ruler Wide in size 9.5.

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!











Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com













Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## SEWiShred

I don't want to be rude or anything but those 10s I got are amazing when free-riding but when you're seriously carving and standing the board on edge or you're in the park and coming off of things in a bad angle and pushing all your weight towards your toes (like coming off a box wrong and digging your toe edge in first even if you don't crash) it hurts your toes pretty good. Tried all sorts of stuff today, tight liner, different tightness on zones. Had them clamped down so hard at one point they hurt my arches pretty good. My big toenails actually kind of hurt. I was on the big side of mondo 10 burton and to be honest I wish I had 10.5s. When these boots work they are amazing and when they don't work they are worse than my old boots in size 11.5. Maybe if you are riding on a real mountain and not riding on a wisconsin hill where your goal is to charge a little hill instead of enjoy a huge mountain these sizes are good but overall I am in more foot pain than ever right now.


----------



## Wiredsport

SEWiShred said:


> I don't want to be rude or anything but those 10s I got are amazing when free-riding but when you're seriously carving and standing the board on edge or you're in the park and coming off of things in a bad angle and pushing all your weight towards your toes (like coming off a box wrong and digging your toe edge in first even if you don't crash) it hurts your toes pretty good. Tried all sorts of stuff today, tight liner, different tightness on zones. Had them clamped down so hard at one point they hurt my arches pretty good. My big toenails actually kind of hurt. I was on the big side of mondo 10 burton and to be honest I wish I had 10.5s. When these boots work they are amazing and when they don't work they are worse than my old boots in size 11.5. Maybe if you are riding on a real mountain and not riding on a wisconsin hill where your goal is to charge a little hill instead of enjoy a huge mountain these sizes are good but overall I am in more foot pain than ever right now.


SEWi,

Not rude at all. We need to get it right for you. Could you link me to the post were we did your measurements? I would like to review that. 

STOKED!


----------



## SEWiShred

It was in the wide boot thread. These boots fit great when I am free riding but once you start doing park stuff or carving really hard your toes can jamb in the front of the boot and cause some discomfort and pain. My toes on my left foot still hurt today, worse than yesterday and I just rested today. You can easily replicate my problem by putting your boots on, having them fit with your toes just touching the edge of the liner, then kicking down on your toes and having your toes curl up. I tried tightening up my liners as tight as possible, same with my boots, and it still happens. In fact I have to have them tighter than my 11.5 Maysis Wide and it's worse, I have zero problems with my old boots. The J-Bars or whatever they are in the back of the boot might be too big and pushing my foot forward, I have pretty solid calves.

































Petition for more WIDE snowboard boot options


What about my feet? I am currently in size 11.5 K2 Maysis Wide boots, they feel ok for width but they feel like they could be shorter. They are completely smoked, I've had them for two years too which doesn't help, and I ride them a lot. This week I rode over 60 miles. I figured 10.75in for my...




www.snowboardingforum.com


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Sewi,

Looking at your old thread, I see that you had originally indicated that your feet were 11 inches which is the top measurement in the range for Mondo 280 or size 10. The images above show 9.75 inches which mid-range for Mondopoint 275 or size 9.5. Please post up current width measurements as well.

STOKED!


----------



## dailydabber

Can I please get help sizing. I currently use burton ruler size 12. And they kill my feet after like 30 mins of riding. Calves/feet/toes all start hurting


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

We will need to get your width measurements by marking the floor right at the wide points on your feet.


----------



## SEWiShred

I really like to overthink things. I can get 11 inches no problem depend on how much I put pressure on the back of my heel against the wall. That one under 11 is kicking my foot against the door. 

I went out today, my biggest problem with these boots is that I can't get them to hold my foot back in the boot properly. They get really tight around the top of the boot and liner. If I tighten the liner down low by my ankle, it eventual averages out and isn't tight anymore. I've also always had problems because my foot gets a lot wider in the middle, my feet are almost radiused out from the middle (almost like I was supposed to have 6 toes) and all boots seem to be shaped more like a slice of pie. On these 10 EEE width I am already so thick in the arch of my boot that it's heavily bulging out over the soul and borderline reaching the point of pain in my arches because everything is so tight there. I'm not getting enough pull back on my boots to keep my heel against the back either because the liner and the shell are getting too tight at the top of my boots and leaving my ankles looser than everything else.


----------



## dailydabber

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> We will need to get your width measurements by marking the floor right at the wide points on your feet.


It looks like it’s like one point short of 4 inches for both feet


----------



## Wiredsport

SEWiShred said:


> I really like to overthink things. I can get 11 inches no problem depend on how much I put pressure on the back of my heel against the wall. That one under 11 is kicking my foot against the door.


Hi Sewi,

On the previous page you have posted three length images. The longest of these three images is 10.75 inches which is Mondopoint 273 or size 9.5 US in snowboard boots. The other two images show smaller measurements than that. A size 10 boot would not be expected to hold well.

Please also post up your barefoot width measurements.

STOKED!


----------



## Wiredsport

dailydabber said:


> It looks like it’s like one point short of 4 inches for both feet


Hi Daily,

Lets get these 4 measurements taken using the method below. Your ruler is too far from the measurement point on the foot to be accurate. Ploease post images of these 4 barefoot measurements being taken.

I will be happy to help. Rider height is not a factor in board sizing, but barefoot measurement is crucial to getting this right. Please measure your feet using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## Donutz

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> We will need to get your width measurements by marking the floor right at the wide points on your feet.


I'm too lazy to look around, but do you have the specific instructions anywhere for doing the foot measuring? Preferably with sample pictures? It might help if there was a comprehensive post that laid it all out. I'd pin that.


----------



## Wiredsport

Donutz said:


> I'm too lazy to look around, but do you have the specific instructions anywhere for doing the foot measuring? Preferably with sample pictures? It might help if there was a comprehensive post that laid it all out. I'd pin that.


Hi Donutz,

I should have the how to measure video finished in about a week. It goes over the correct technique with detailed video as well as all 6 of the common pitfalls we see every day.

STOKED!


----------



## Donutz

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Donutz,
> 
> I should have the how to measure video finished in about a week. It goes over the correct technique with detailed video as well as all 6 of the common pitfalls we see every day.
> 
> STOKED!


Great! Because you seem to have to spend a significant amount of time just getting people to do it right.


----------



## SEWiShred

Thanks for the help Wired, found some posts about tognar products and it started me down the rabbit hole of boot fitting. I think I know what my problem is. I took my insole out, checked the height of my arches. My arches are so high off the arch support that I can comfortably stick my finger between my foot and the arch support. I read that what happens when you have high unsupported arches is that when you press on the inside of your foot (like landing on your toes, carving hard, which is my problem), your arch flattens out, your foot gets longer, and the volume of your foot decreases. Which means not only is my foot getting longer, but it's getting shorter in height, which means my boot isn't holding my foot down when my arch drops which makes the toe thing even worse. Considering some of the discomfort I was having when I was experimenting, like over-tightening my boots and having top of foot pain on the chair but not when riding, it makes sense.

When I dig in and flatten my arches, I can reach 11 inches. When I just load my foot normally like I'm standing I measure like you said, I end up in 9.5 size range for boots. I'm going to go see what I can find for high arch insoles today so I can test them Friday before the holidays when I don't go for a while. It seems like my solution would be 9.5s with enough arch support to stop my foot from flattening out. I think what's happening is I am a 9.5 when my arches are supported and I'm a 10.5 or even an 11 when my arches are hitting the arch support (which isn't doing its job). I thought the boot was too loose and it wasn't holding my ankle back far enough. It might be some of the problem and I should probably be in 9.5s but my toes were hitting so badly I would have to curl them up pretty far.

Maybe a good test to check for high arches would be to measure foot unweighted, standing weighted, and toeside carve weighted. If there's a big difference, like with me, your arches are flattening quite a bit, and if it doesn't change that much between measurements, no flattening arches. 

My feet are awfully wide, especially in the middle. Boot fitting has never even been about optimal performance for me, just which ones I can tolerate without them hurting too much. I loved my K2 Maysis Wide, even though they were too big, because they weren't too big width-wise and I could ride them all day without pain, something I never really experienced. But I am tough, probably on the self destructive side, and just dealt with it if nothing is stopping me from riding when I want to next time. These boots are awesome besides the toe thing which I think I can figure out. I don't think they'll be perfect and I already wore them quite a bit but I think this toe edge driving issue I'm having can be fixed without new boots.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Sui,

The way to approach this is to first and foremost get the correct Mondo size. Then you can tweak the fit within a correctly sized boot with insoles or custom footbeds if needed. Starting in an oversized boot is never the answer.

STOKED!


----------



## dailydabber

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Daily,
> 
> Lets get these 4 measurements taken using the method below. Your ruler is too far from the measurement point on the foot to be accurate. Ploease post images of these 4 barefoot measurements being taken.
> 
> I will be happy to help. Rider height is not a factor in board sizing, but barefoot measurement is crucial to getting this right. Please measure your feet using this method:
> 
> Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


Apologies for the previous pics. I looked at other pics for reference. This should be more accurate hopefully 









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

The measurements for your larger foot are mid-range for Mondopoint 280 or US size 10 in snowboard boots at a standard D width. Your smaller foot is mid-range for Mondopoint 275 or size 9.5 US in snowboard boots, also at a D width. As such your current size 12 US boots are 2 and 2.5 sizes too large for your feet. I would strongly suggest that you downsize to Mondopoint 280. You will notice great improvements in both comfor and performance.

STOKED!


----------



## dailydabber

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> The measurements for your larger foot are mid-range for Mondopoint 280 or US size 10 in snowboard boots at a standard D width. Your smaller foot is mid-range for Mondopoint 275 or size 9.5 US in snowboard boots, also at a D width. As such your current size 12 US boots are 2 and 2.5 sizes too large for your feet. I would strongly suggest that you downsize to Mondopoint 280. You will notice great improvements in both comfor and performance.
> 
> STOKED!


Thanks will go try some new boots on. I feel like my feet are a little more broader maybe that’s why my toes cramp would you suggest going wide?


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

No, your feet measure closer to narrow than wide.


----------



## dailydabber

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> No, your feet measure closer to narrow than wide.


Ok thanks wired!


----------



## dailydabber

dailydabber said:


> Ok thanks wired!


One last questiom would I have to change my bindings since I’m down sizing from 12 to 10?


----------



## dailydabber

dailydabber said:


> One last questiom would I have to change my bindings since I’m down sizing from 12 to 10?


Currently I’m using a size L binding


----------



## Wiredsport

Which bindings are you riding? There is not an industry standard for binding sizes.


----------



## dailydabber

Wiredsport said:


> Which bindings are you riding? There is not an industry standard for binding sizes.


I’m using the burton custom reflex









Men's Burton Custom Re:Flex Snowboard Binding | Burton.com Winter 2020


Shop the Men's Burton Custom Re:Flex Snowboard Binding along with more EST, Re:Flex and Step On snowboard bindings from Winter 2020 at Burton.com




www.burton.com


----------



## Wiredsport

You are OK in those. You are the smallest size for Large and mid range for Medium so next time around go with Mediums.

STOKED!


----------



## dailydabber

Thanks!


----------



## dailydabber

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> The measurements for your larger foot are mid-range for Mondopoint 280 or US size 10 in snowboard boots at a standard D width. Your smaller foot is mid-range for Mondopoint 275 or size 9.5 US in snowboard boots, also at a D width. As such your current size 12 US boots are 2 and 2.5 sizes too large for your feet. I would strongly suggest that you downsize to Mondopoint 280. You will notice great improvements in both comfor and performance.
> 
> STOKED!


So here’s my dilemma. At my local shop. I couldn’t fit into the k2 Maysis size 10. I tried size 11 burton moto boas and my toe was smushed even when I like bend and angle my knees. I also tried Rude Lasso size 11 these fit more snug and my toe touches the front but is not smushed. I kind of want to stay with burton. Would you suggest going up to 11.5 in burton or should I give the ride size 11 a shot


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Daily,
No, you are an easy fit in Mondopoint 280 or size 10 (one foot is 9.5). You do not have unusual feet. The Maysis can be a tricky fit for many feet due to its harness system. This is not size related. What you are describing in size 11 is too large. Just touching the end is too large. We need firm pressure. This is all going to feel very odd to you as your current boots have been so oversized. 

STOKED!


----------



## SkA

I've done the "paper taped to the floor, heel lightly touching the wall, foot pressing down firmly", measurements and my longest foot seems to measure at around 25.6 - 25.7 cm. It's was a long debate, with the person helping me, about how to accurately draw the line at the end of the toe (and if i'm pressing my heel against the wall correctly), so it's done with enough accuracy. My other foot comes in around 3 mm shorter, meaning if she missed, and the longest foot is 25.5, I could be getting half a size too large

If I understand correctly, my mondo size is therefore 260.

The big surprise for me is that my widest feet is 103 mm. If I understand correctly, based on the chart at https://www.wiredsport.com/width2.JPG, I am EE (Men's US 8?). Meaning I need wide boots?

It's all a bit of a shock to me because 7 years ago, I trusted the guy at my local store, which told me I'm 265 mondo and sold me a pair of Burton Ions size 270 (due to no stock of the smaller sizes), while saying nothing about my wide feet. Naturally I had 7 years of a love and hate relationship with the boot due to pain in the first couple of hours, while the feet warmed up, which I ended up solving with double socks. Now the liner is worn out, giving me blisters, so I need a replacement.

Sadly, there's a lack of local shops and none of them have anything at 260 mondo, as it seems. So I'm going to have to do this alone, via online shops from abroad. I'm looking for a mid+ flex boot, so something in the lines of Burton's Ion or Photon.

Anyone know what my options for a men's boot, given my EE status, would be? I presume the Photons / Ions Wide would work? Can't really find K2 Maysis Wide on stock at my size anywhere, so that's out of the question.

Anything else, like ThirtyTwo, Nitro, Deelux? The 260 mondo size alone is limiting my options quite a lot, it seems. Let alone the wide issue.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Ska,

Yes, this is all correct. If you would like me to confirm your measurements please post up images of your barefoot measurements being taken. Base on the above you are Mondopoint 260 at EE width. This does require very specific Wide boots. Burtons Wide boots will be excellent choice for you. My favorites are Ions or Rulers. We do not suggest the Wide Step on models. STOKED!


----------



## SkA

I went back and redid it, to take a picture for you, using a K2's printable mondo ruler. I've double checked it with my ruler, as you can see on the pictures, and the top of the fat lines aligned with expected measurements.

Seems like, depending on the angle, i'm either 255 or 260 - as it's so damn close. We couldn't decide, but to me, when standing up straight and looking down, it seemed like I should be inside the line for 255.


















Funny you should mention the step on models. I had a chance to rent out the Burton Photon 2022 step on model, size 42 (brand new, from the box - non packed), for a day (along with the bindings) and it's actually the boot that lead me to believe my feet are too wide for it. I had similar arch pain as I've had with my Ions (until I've used double socks), but also noticed that when on the toe edge, the sides near my toes began to hurt, which I couldn't really determine on my Ions. Perhaps as they were heat molded in the shop. Walking around in them, on the other hand, felt great.

Guess I need to decide between the wide version of Ions or Photons then. Thank you again Wiredsport.


----------



## edi414

SkA said:


> I've done the "paper taped to the floor, heel lightly touching the wall, foot pressing down firmly", measurements and my longest foot seems to measure at around 25.6 - 25.7 cm. It's was a long debate, with the person helping me, about how to accurately draw the line at the end of the toe (and if i'm pressing my heel against the wall correctly), so it's done with enough accuracy. My other foot comes in around 3 mm shorter, meaning if she missed, and the longest foot is 25.5, I could be getting half a size too large
> 
> If I understand correctly, my mondo size is therefore 260.
> 
> The big surprise for me is that my widest feet is 103 mm. If I understand correctly, based on the chart at https://www.wiredsport.com/width2.JPG, I am EE (Men's US 8?). Meaning I need wide boots?
> 
> It's all a bit of a shock to me because 7 years ago, I trusted the guy at my local store, which told me I'm 265 mondo and sold me a pair of Burton Ions size 270 (due to no stock of the smaller sizes), while saying nothing about my wide feet. Naturally I had 7 years of a love and hate relationship with the boot due to pain in the first couple of hours, while the feet warmed up, which I ended up solving with double socks. Now the liner is worn out, giving me blisters, so I need a replacement.
> 
> Sadly, there's a lack of local shops and none of them have anything at 260 mondo, as it seems. So I'm going to have to do this alone, via online shops from abroad. I'm looking for a mid+ flex boot, so something in the lines of Burton's Ion or Photon.
> 
> Anyone know what my options for a men's boot, given my EE status, would be? I presume the Photons / Ions Wide would work? Can't really find K2 Maysis Wide on stock at my size anywhere, so that's out of the question.
> 
> Anything else, like ThirtyTwo, Nitro, Deelux? The 260 mondo size alone is limiting my options quite a lot, it seems. Let alone the wide issue.


I've been looking for new boots this year as well and also have EE width. Wired is doing a great job with only good intentions to recommend boots with a guaranteed (or at least very close to that) good fit. So I also got the recommendation for the Burton boots. 

Now, the general problem with my feet is that I have a wide forefoot and narrow heel. The Burton boots generally fit well but I always get some heel lift (which for me is or was too much to accept) which increases once the liner is worn out. I surely could work with J bars or similar to reduce the heel lift but I asked myself the same question and have then started to order like 15ish boots to compare at home. I wore all of the boots that didn't immediately end on the no-pile for at least 30-60min.

Solely based on my feet and my experience, I can clearly say that both Nitro (had like 4 different models) and Deeluxe (tried I think 3 different ones) all were too narrow and caused pain at the outside of my foot. 

I did kind of like the feel of the Ride Insano and Ride Trident. Problem was that both boots in my correct Mondo size caused pressure points on my ankle bone.

K2 Thraxis I had issues with the plastic system pulling your heel back, otherwise also seemed ok.

I have then tried the Adidas Acerra and I have to say these boots made by far the best impression on me. I have not tried them on the mountain yet so can't say for certain whether they will be a good fit in the end. But out of the box (and now heat molded) very comfortable, great width for me and no heel lift at all. If you wanted to go down that route and try them as well (havent tried other Adidas boots but could imagine they have a similar fit) I'd suggest to order your Mondo size and actually one half size smaller to compare. They seem to run relatively large at least for me. 

Please take all of this with a grain of salt, no guarantee that you'll have a similar experience as feet are always different but I know your situation as I also was trying to find some pointers earlier this winter and thought this might be helpful for you. Might also help to cut some of those transport related emissions as well as unnecessary trips to the post office to return your stuff .


----------



## SkA

edi414 said:


> ....
> I have then tried the Adidas Acerra and I have to say these boots made by far the best impression on me. I have not tried them on the mountain yet so can't say for certain whether they will be a good fit in the end. But out of the box (and now heat molded) very comfortable, great width for me and no heel lift at all. If you wanted to go down that route and try them as well (havent tried other Adidas boots but could imagine they have a similar fit) I'd suggest to order your Mondo size and actually one half size smaller to compare. They seem to run relatively large at least for me.
> 
> Please take all of this with a grain of salt, no guarantee that you'll have a similar experience as feet are always different but I know your situation as I also was trying to find some pointers earlier this winter and thought this might be helpful for you. Might also help to cut some of those transport related emissions as well as unnecessary trips to the post office to return your stuff .


Thanks for that information edi414. I realize your feet might be quite differently shaped, so I'll take it more like a pointer. It's interesting that Adidas found it's way on your list (and K2 Thraxis, since there's no wide model, for that matter) - I haven't really noticed anyone mentioning them as a wide option. Best I've found Googling is Burton, Salomon, K2 and Ride.

The thing that does worry me a bit is my inability to detect if the shoe will be too narrow, prior to taking it out. At which point, I'd be unable to return them. Like I mentioned, I was able to test out a 270 size Photon Step On boot and I was walking around in it all over the resort with absolutely no pain (felt quite comfortable, even), until I started doing toe turns on the board.

Would taking the original foot sole out of the boot and checking the width with my feet be a good indicator if it's width would match?  

Still, looking at the actual stock of 255 and 260 boots I can find in Europe, it seems the it'll have to be Burton. The rest on stock, that might be wider, are ThirtyTwo Lashed Double Boa and Ride Deadbolt. Can't find any K2s or Adidas on stock sadly.


----------



## edi414

SkA said:


> Thanks for that information edi414. I realize your feet might be quite differently shaped, so I'll take it more like a pointer. It's interesting that Adidas found it's way on the list - I haven't really noticed anyone mentioning them as a wide option. Best I've found Googling is Burton, Salomon, K2 and Ride.
> 
> The thing that does worry me a bit is my inability to detect if the shoe will be too narrow, prior to taking it out. At which point, I'd be unable to return them. Like I mentioned, I was able to test out a 270 size Photon Step On boot and I was walking around in it all over the resort with absolutely no pain, until I started doing toe turns on the board.
> 
> Would taking the original foot sole out of the boot and checking the width with my feet be a good indicator of it's width?


It seems they fit quite wide, you can find some posts here in various threads. Apparently not a consistent wide fit which is why it’s hard to predict whether they are going to work or not. They however are not labelled as wide models.

Thing is that the 27 Burton boots were at least half a size too big for you. I’m pretty sure in the correct size you’d have noticed straight away that they are too narrow. I’d recommend to wear them around the house for a good hour and you should feel whether they’re too narrow or not. One semi scientific method I read about is to take the liner out and step into the shell. When standing your feet should neither touch the shell on the inside nor on the outside.

If you don’t have issues with heel lift the Burton wides probably will be a good shout, otherwise maybe give Adidas a try


----------



## SkA

Yeah - I realize there was more space due to the massive oversize of the boots.  Thanks again. Still need to figure out if I'm 255 or 260. Probably best I measure again and put a box in front of my feet to see if I go over 255.


----------



## edi414

SkA said:


> Yeah - I realize there was more space due to the massive oversize of the boots.  Thanks again. Still need to figure out if I'm 255 or 260. Probably best I measure again and put a box in front of my feet to see if I go over 255.


Simply order both sizes and try…?


----------



## SkA

I wanted to see if I can try on a couple of different models. Duplicating that at two sizes each, I'll end up with a lot of boxes.  Al tho, reading that the Photons get quite soft quite quickly, I might just end up going with another pair of Ions, so ordering two different sizes probably won't be a big deal.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Ska,
I would strongly suggest that you measure again using the method we suggest in our video marking the toe. Do not use that printed page. As you can see above, they are almost always wrong by some degree. It is imperative that you mark or measure right at the longest toe. If the tape is away from that point (above) it becomes hard to read and again inaccurate.

STOKED!


----------



## SkA

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Ska,
> I would strongly suggest that you measure again using the method we suggest in our video marking the toe. Do not use that printed page. As you can see above, they are almost always wrong by some degree. It is imperative that you mark or measure right at the longest toe. If the tape is away from that point (above) it becomes hard to read and again inaccurate.
> 
> STOKED!


I did (again) - problem is we're getting around 254 now, while yesterday (before using the K2 sheet) it was 256 or maybe 257. As mentioned, it's quite easy to get a mm in or out depending on how lightly you touch the wall or how closely you try to draw the line at the end of the toe, since both the toe and pencil are round, not flat. 





























I'm guessing i'll have to try both 255 and 260 and try to see if 255 isn't painful on the toe before getting them heat molded?


----------



## Wiredsport

You can and should entirely disregard the K2 Sheet. It is not accurate. You are comfortably in the range for 255 or size 7.5 US.

STOKED!


----------



## SkA

Thanks - the 256/257 was actually measured using the same method as above. The K2 sheet gave the impression I am safely in the 255. 

Aynway, thanks again for the help, I appreciate it.


----------



## SkA

Wiredsport said:


> You can and should entirely disregard the K2 Sheet. It is not accurate. You are comfortably in the range for 255 or size 7.5 US.
> 
> STOKED!


I finally got the boots shipped in. I ended up getting the Burton Ion wide. It wasn't love at first sight, sadly - there's a couple of dilemmas, after trying them on a couple of times for 10 - 15 minutes at a time.

The size/length seems spot on on both feet. I can lightly feel/brush my toes against the liner, but I don't think my toes are curling in, nor that it would produce me pain. The thing that's giving me a bit of a pause is that it seems I can easly cause two pressure points/foot pain, if I "over" tighten them in the first speed lace zone, which is the lace on the lower part of the boot (as oppose to the second zone that tightens the grip around the calves). I had a similar dance with my previously owned (oversized) Ions. I'd have to be real careful not to over tighten that speed lace zone, or my bindings for that matter, in the first couple of hours of riding until my feet "warmed up", then I could slowly tighten them up. Problem being, it's a real delicate dance - by the time I'd notice I "over tightened", I might already had a bit of a sore foot, so I had to go really loose for a while, to get rid of the pain.

Which is kind of why I tough of trying some other manufacturer, but my EE size 7.5us measurements placed me right back into Burtons. Not really sure if the Ruler, because it's suppose to be a softer boot, would be more comfortable or just a softer flex. Guess I should had ordered it as well, but I liked the turn initiative the Ions give so I figured I'd just stick with what I know, once I realized you didn't recommend me the Photons Wide and that some users have mentioned it's not really a wide boot but just has a narrower liner.

Anyway. I initially tried the boots with my normal (every day) thin socks. I really tightened my left foot on both zones, and tried to mimic being on a steep hill on the toe side edge, while holding on to my kitchen counter, and I got a pressure point, quite possibly from narrowing the boot due to lacing them up tight. Since a picture is worth a 1000 words, I'll use that to show where it was:








I got out of the boots, to lett my left feet "relax". Then tried again and it felt like it was already easier to get into the boot, as well as it began to feel more at home.

I then tried the same on my right foot, going tight with the laces again, and while this is my smaller foot, after trying to imitate being on my toe edge for a while, this is the foot that got me a bit more worried. I felt pressure and slight pain spreading across the outer upper side of my foot, when I was standing hard on my toes, to the point that I had to take them off after doing that exercise for a couple of minutes. Trying to identify the location of the pressure point, I'd say the squishing/pressure point most notable was somewhere in this area (along with the upper part, under the toe, and the side):








Anyway, I left my feet "cool down" and tried again 15 - 20 minutes later, this time with my freshly bought Burton Ak Endurance socks, which are a bit more thicker, but and I've also proceeded to lace them more carefully, as I'd been doing with my previous Ions. Tight on the second zone but not too tight on the first zone.

The left foot felt quite at home after a couple of retries, and It seemed the pressure point on that foot went away, but while the right foot felt a bit better as well, I could still feel pressure or possibly slight pain underneath my foot - I couldn't really tell if my feet were still sore or not.

So I'll repeat the process tomorrow, giving my feet some time to rest.

That being said, I wonder if this pressure points will go away with heat molding or if I should be worried? I'm also contemplating on what to do with the insoles. I previously had Sidas custom/heat molded insoles (done with a machine at a local shop). While they didn't solve my arch pain (using double socks on those oversized boots ultimately did), I do know (from having my feet analyzed when buying running shoes), that I have slight supination. Looking at the profile of the insoles, over the ones I got with these boots, it seems my previously oversized Ions were wider in the spots which now potentially gave me pressure points:














Also the arch seems noticeably higher.

I'm trying to figure out, if I decide to go ahead with these Ions, if it would be beneficial for me to get new custom insoles as pictured above (not really sure I can cut the size 42 EU down to 40.5, as there's quite a lot of width difference), or not? And do that before heat molding them?

Seems like using aftermarket insoles is something that Avran from the angrysnowboarder recommends (along with using them when doing the initial heat molding), but I believe I've read opinions from Wiredsport to use the stock insoles, at least at the beginning (and the initial heat molding process?) as the different shape of the custom ones might produce fit issues?

Other than trying Burton Rulers Wide, to see if they are possibly more comfortable compared to Ions, I really can't find any other options apart from 32 TM-2 Wide model, which I have no idea if it's a fit for 255 EE size? Adidas, as edi414 suggested, has no official store that would ship to my country and I can't really find such small numbers on stock anywhere else.


----------



## SkA

Minor update. I've tried them on again in the evening, and then in the morning. Both times my left (longer and marginally wider) foot feels completely at home. The comfort level is great, and I can really tighten up the upper zone and get a tight hold on the foot. The lower speed lace zone is the one that I have to be careful not to over tighten, but I've read it's not just me and that the sped lace system is just easy to over tighten.

The right foot was my biggest grief, for reasons I can't figure out. Even when being careful not to over tighten the bottom part, I'd get discomfort within minutes of standing/leaning on my toes in the bottom/outer side of my foot, to the point that it doubt i'd be able to ride for long. Once that happens even standing in completely undone boot feels like my soles are aching. Doesn't necessaraly feel like a width issue, possibly that my foot is pressed flat too much.

But the last try this morning, after taking them off again for a while, I took care of lacing the inner liner more lightly as well, not just the outer laces, and it seems to have done the trick - without really feeling like I've produced more heel lift due to it.

So I'm more confident now that heat molding and breaking them in will work well. I'm still curious of the 32 TM-2 Wide model (if anyone knows how wide they really are), but the BOA versions are all sold out in my size and I've read the boots have a really dodgy grip, so I think I'll just stick with the Ions again, as oppose to getting the classic lace version of TM-2.

Anyway, I'd really appreciate the tip regarding the custom insoles (by custom I mean, Sidas custom molded by my feet) and the heat molding process. Would it be safe/beneficial to do up front, or should I hold it off until the boot is properly broken in and then decide?


----------



## WigMar

SkA said:


> Anyway, I'd really appreciate the tip regarding the custom insoles (by custom I mean, Sidas custom molded by my feet) and the heat molding process. Would it be safe/beneficial to do up front, or should I hold it off until the boot is properly broken in and then decide?


It's best to heat mold your liners right away. Heat molding moves the EVA foam from areas of high pressure into low pressure areas. Breaking them in breaks down the foam and it doesn't shift around as well. Mold the liners with whatever insoles you're planning on using in them. I'd try the boots on with the proposed insoles first just to make sure there isn't going to be an obvious fit problem.


----------



## SkA

WigMar said:


> Mold the liners with whatever insoles you're planning on using in them. I'd try the boots on with the proposed insoles first just to make sure there isn't going to be an obvious fit problem.


Well yes - I get all that, thank you.  I was referring specifically to using 3rd party vs stock insoles in correctly sized boots. Reading old forum posts on this topic, I got the impression that Wiredsports professional opinion is more on the side of using the stock insoles, as oppose to getting 3rd party insoles, as there's a chance that the 3rd party insoles would effect the fit of the boot (e.g. if the arch of the insole is higher and causes the foot to become shorter).

But then I was also thinking that the insoles I'm thinking about are basically me standing flat in gel solution, to get the natural shape of my feet for better support, which is then transformed into a custom molded insole - so I'm thinking that shouldn't really affect my imprint in any way, apart from the possibility that the guy at the shop leaves more room between the "heel hole" compared to stock insoles, if that's even possible. But I guess if the length of the insoles is copied, it should be all good.

Reasons that I'd go for this is that I have slight supination and I did have some discomfort, without identifiable pressure points, on the right foot (while the left foot felt ideal).


----------



## Wiredsport

Here is our heat fit thread :

You will always want to start with the stock insoles to establish a baseline fit. Be careful with aftermarket insoles. They can work well but just as often they take fit in the wrong direction.

STOKED!


----------



## SkA

Wiredsport said:


> Here is our heat fit thread :


I presume you mean this FAQ thread from you, thank you. I've read all that, that's why I was contemplating if I could damage my fit with custom molded insoles from Sidas or not. I suspect they might help with my slight supination. Anyway, I think I'll risk it and get them done, but double check the fit of the boot with them before proceeding to heat mold the boots with them. So if something feels off, I can simply revert to the stock ones before heat molding.


----------



## StCBoarder

Hi boot fitting experts. I am wondering if I need wide boots and if anyone has any recommendations based on my measurements. I am currently in size 8 Ride Fuses with Remind Medic insoles and Tognar heel wedges to help me with ankle flexibility. At the beginning of my day when I am not riding my boots feel fine, but by the end of my first run I have pain along the lateral portions of my feet and have pins and needles in my toes. 

I just measured using Wired's method and my left foot is 24.75cm long x 9.4cm wide and my right foot is 24.9cm long x 9.7cm wide. Thanks for everyone's help!


----------



## Wiredsport

StCBoarder said:


> Hi boot fitting experts. I am wondering if I need wide boots and if anyone has any recommendations based on my measurements. I am currently in size 8 Ride Fuses with Remind Medic insoles and Tognar heel wedges to help me with ankle flexibility. At the beginning of my day when I am not riding my boots feel fine, but by the end of my first run I have pain along the lateral portions of my feet and have pins and needles in my toes.
> 
> I just measured using Wired's method and my left foot is 24.75cm long x 9.4cm wide and my right foot is 24.9cm long x 9.7cm wide. Thanks for everyone's help!


Hi,

Hi StC,

Based on the above measurements you are Mondopoint 250 or size 7 US in snowboard boots. You are an E width at this size. I would suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide in Mondo 250.

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!











Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com













Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## mirelkk

Hey there,

I also need some snowboarding boot recomanation. I've just measured using Wired's method and my left foot is 276mm long x 105mm wide and my right foot is 274mm long x 106mm wide. 

Thank you!


----------



## StCBoarder

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hi StC,
> 
> Based on the above measurements you are Mondopoint 250 or size 7 US in snowboard boots. You are an E width at this size. I would suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide in Mondo 250.
> 
> If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews
> 
> 
> Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.resellerratings.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot
> 
> 
> Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.trustpilot.com


Hi Wired. I appreciate all your help. I ordered the wide Salomon Dialogues in size 7 like you recommended and am wondering how they should fit. The length is right and they are secure around my toes. They don't offer much heel hold, but I imagine I can fix this with some J bars. Where I question them most is around my mid foot where they are very comfortable, perhaps too comfortable. I worry that after a few days they will pack out and be sloppy. I am thinking I need boots that are E at the toes, but progressively narrow as they approach my heel. Any ideas or recommendations? Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

StCBoarder said:


> Hi Wired. I appreciate all your help. I ordered the wide Salomon Dialogues in size 7 like you recommended and am wondering how they should fit. The length is right and they are secure around my toes. They don't offer much heel hold, but I imagine I can fix this with some J bars. Where I question them most is around my mid foot where they are very comfortable, perhaps too comfortable. I worry that after a few days they will pack out and be sloppy. I am thinking I need boots that are E at the toes, but progressively narrow as they approach my heel. Any ideas or recommendations? Thanks!


Hi,
Have you had your heat fit done. That is always the first step.

STOKED!


----------



## StCBoarder

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> Have you had your heat fit done. That is always the first step.
> 
> STOKED!


No I haven't. I ordered several pairs of boots to try on. Heat molding will help with boots that feel too loose?


----------



## Wiredsport

StCBoarder said:


> No I haven't. I ordered several pairs of boots to try on. Heat molding will help with boots that feel too loose?


Yes, Heat molding allows the liner material to match the high and low points of the foot. This can, when correctly done, change the fit significantly.

That is why it is so important and why it should be done first thing.

STOKED!


----------



## Snow-Behave

drblast said:


> In my experience, my boots cut off circulation until they pack out / conform to my foot. To alleviate that a bit, I leave the liners a little loose at first and tighten (laces) as normal.
> 
> But pictures are worth 1000 words, and I just got some brand new US10 TM2's so I can show you.
> 
> The stock footbed, will be replacing with Remind Cush but I'll cut them to the same size. Notice the socks, very, very thin like business socks.
> 
> View attachment 160359
> 
> 
> My feet on the footbed. Notice how my big toe is a good 2-3mm over the front.
> View attachment 160360
> 
> 
> Footbed back in, feet in the liner. You can see my big toe deforming the front of the liner. All of my toes are at _least_ touching the front of the liner outside the boot.
> View attachment 160361
> 
> 
> Now everything into the boot. This is "tight" for the liner. For new liners and boots, this ends up cutting off circulation even if the shell isn't tight. I don't ride them like this until after everything breaks in.
> View attachment 160362
> 
> 
> Might be difficult to see, but this is "medium tight" on the liner, so like the tab is loosened about 1cm. Still keeping my foot locked in, but not cutting off circulation. This is how I start out.
> View attachment 160363
> 
> 
> Now the laces. Lower is barely tight, just so that there is no slack in the laces. They're wrapped at the top to "lock" the laces there and separate the upper from lower section, much like a dual zone BOA would do.
> View attachment 160364
> 
> 
> And now fully laced. Upper is tight, but not "BOA tight." I've found it's much harder to overtighten laces than it is with BOAs so if you're in BOAs you have to be careful. Each section I wrap the laces and tighten, then pull upward so they form a diamond shape, tightening a little bit more. With a velcro power strap, I can ride like this all day without ever messing with the laces or having them come loose.
> View attachment 160365
> 
> 
> As soon as the laces are tight this way and I stand up, my toes (still deforming the liner) sit back in the boot the pressure on the front is relieved. Walking around there is a lot of pressure on the toes, but in a riding stance or strapped into bindings there is none.
> 
> If you are evaluating boot fit, DON'T FORGET to tighten them all the way and get in a riding stance. That alone accounts for a half or full size difference in how they feel. If I were to go by how my foot sits on the footbed or in the liner, or even standing up straight in the boots, I'd probably be saying these are too small for me. But experience tells me that this is the right fit, and I know that in a few days of riding they're going to feel like slippers that were poured around my feet.
> 
> Also interesting is after a full season for me (60-70 days) when I tighten the upper laces there is hardly any gap at all in the front of the boot between the two shell sides. That shows how much 60 days of hard riding will pack out a liner and stretch a shell if you can close that gap about an inch over a season. And this might be specific to the 32 brand and their materials - your mileage may vary of course - but same deal for me with Salomon, Burton and K2 boots. I've never owned boots that didn't pack out or stretch to that extent.


I just got fitted at my local sun and ski by a veteran who measured on the metal device with me barefoot and sitting down. I wear 9.5 to 10 street shows and/or dress shoes primarily. He brought out only size 9 snowboard boots. One was the same in your post the - 32 TM-2 Stevens - (which I bought over the other cooler looking ones). I understand fitting and snugness and toes just touching the front of the liner, etc. I am in day three of packing them out around the house and I still get numbness in both feet after about 5-10 minutes of wearing them. Should I wear the thinnest pair of socks while I am home packing-out or medium pair to "assist" with packing them out? I have not pulled out the liner yet to see how my foot matches up, but will do that too. I have been tightening the inner and outer laces, so maybe I will try your method of medium laces while working on the packing out for now. Gee, what else. Oh yeah, my right foot outside ankle bone must be funky because it always gets this annoying pressure (painful 2/5) from all boots I have ever had. Can I use a "donut" somewhere to relieve that pressure area? I guess there is hope for the boots that I got from sun and Ski. I just have to work them in. Thanks for the post.


----------



## StCBoarder

Wiredsport said:


> Yes, Heat molding allows the liner material to match the high and low points of the foot. This can, when correctly done, change the fit significantly.
> 
> That is why it is so important and why it should be done first thing.
> 
> STOKED!


Since I have heel lift in the Dialogues, is the recommendation to add J bars to the liners before the heat mold? I also don't understand how heat molding will help add a secure feeling to my mid foot. In my mind I need pressure from the liners prior to heat molding in order to get a negative mold of my foot. Sorry for all the questions, I just want to make sure that I have the correct boots before making a purchase and really appreciate your help.


----------



## Wiredsport

Snow-Behave said:


> I just got fitted at my local sun and ski by a veteran who measured on the metal device with me barefoot and sitting down. I wear 9.5 to 10 street shows and/or dress shoes primarily. He brought out only size 9 snowboard boots. One was the same in your post the - 32 TM-2 Stevens - (which I bought over the other cooler looking ones). I understand fitting and snugness and toes just touching the front of the liner, etc. I am in day three of packing them out around the house and I still get numbness in both feet after about 5-10 minutes of wearing them. Should I wear the thinnest pair of socks while I am home packing-out or medium pair to "assist" with packing them out? I have not pulled out the liner yet to see how my foot matches up, but will do that too. I have been tightening the inner and outer laces, so maybe I will try your method of medium laces while working on the packing out for now. Gee, what else. Oh yeah, my right foot outside ankle bone must be funky because it always gets this annoying pressure (painful 2/5) from all boots I have ever had. Can I use a "donut" somewhere to relieve that pressure area? I guess there is hope for the boots that I got from sun and Ski. I just have to work them in. Thanks for the post.


Please post your four barefoot measurements taken as described in our how to measure video. What you have described above is not an accurate way to get a foot measurement.

STOKED!


----------



## Snow-Behave

Wiredsport said:


> Please post your four barefoot measurements taken as described in our how to measure video. What you have described above is not an accurate way to get a foot measurement.
> 
> STOKED!


Right foot: Length 26.5 cm Width 9.9 cm
Left foot: Length 27 cm Width 10 cm

After all the reading and re-reading I may be E width. Maybe my size 9 32s TM-2 Stevens are just too narrow and that's why I lose circulation. They have already been store heat molded.


----------



## LokiTata

Hi all,

I am preparing to buy new Burton Step-On Photons, I've been riding regular Photons. I've bought those before knowing about proper measuring, so I got 9.5 US since that is what I wear usually.

BUT after finding out about proper measuring from @Wiredsport and @drblast, I've taken proper measurements and they are as follows:

Right foot:
Length: 26 cm​Width: 9.7​Left foot:
Lenth: 26.3-4 cm​Width: 9.9​​So my question is, should I go for size 8 based on my right foot, or size 8.5 based on my left foot? Also I am not sure if I should go for wide or not?

Thanks to everyone in advance!


----------



## Wiredsport

Snow-Behave said:


> Right foot: Length 26.5 cm Width 9.9 cm
> Left foot: Length 27 cm Width 10 cm
> 
> After all the reading and re-reading I may be E width. Maybe my size 9 32s TM-2 Stevens are just too narrow and that's why I lose circulation. They have already been store heat molded.


Hi,

Yes, You are Mondopoint 270 or size 9 US in snowboard boots (your smaller foot is 265, 8.5). You are an E width so standard width boots (even in your Mondo Size) will cause a host of problems. I would strongly suggest either the Salomon Dialogue Wide Or Salomon Synapse Wide in Mondo 270. Heat molding is entirely reversible so return of the original boots should be no issue.

STOKED!


----------



## LokiTata

LokiTata said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am preparing to buy new Burton Step-On Photons, I've been riding regular Photons. I've bought those before knowing about proper measuring, so I got 9.5 US since that is what I wear usually.
> 
> BUT after finding out about proper measuring from @Wiredsport and @drblast, I've taken proper measurements and they are as follows:
> 
> Right foot:
> Length: 26 cm​Width: 9.7​Left foot:
> Lenth: 26.3-4 cm​Width: 9.9​​So my question is, should I go for size 8 based on my right foot, or size 8.5 based on my left foot? Also I am not sure if I should go for wide or not?
> 
> Thanks to everyone in advance!


I don't mean to bother but if someone can help me fast, since I found a site with very low stock and would like to order ASAP.


----------



## Radialhead

LokiTata said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am preparing to buy new Burton Step-On Photons, I've been riding regular Photons. I've bought those before knowing about proper measuring, so I got 9.5 US since that is what I wear usually.
> 
> BUT after finding out about proper measuring from @Wiredsport and @drblast, I've taken proper measurements and they are as follows:
> 
> Right foot:
> Length: 26 cm​Width: 9.7​Left foot:
> Lenth: 26.3-4 cm​Width: 9.9​​So my question is, should I go for size 8 based on my right foot, or size 8.5 based on my left foot? Also I am not sure if I should go for wide or not?
> 
> Thanks to everyone in advance!


You should go with the bigger foot's size, but that's E width which will give you problems with Step-On, especially as your smaller foot is D width. If you're absolutely set on Step-Ons, I'd go with the Wide model in Mondo 26.5 (US 8.5). You'll probably have to modify the liners a bit to make them work though, & be prepared for pain & disappointment.


----------



## WigMar

StCBoarder said:


> Since I have heel lift in the Dialogues, is the recommendation to add J bars to the liners before the heat mold? I also don't understand how heat molding will help add a secure feeling to my mid foot. In my mind I need pressure from the liners prior to heat molding in order to get a negative mold of my foot. Sorry for all the questions, I just want to make sure that I have the correct boots before making a purchase and really appreciate your help.


Heat molding moves EVA foam from areas of high pressure into low pressure areas like your mid foot and heel. Add the J-bars after the heat molding if you still need them. You might be ok without. Heat molding can change the fit of a liner pretty drastically.


----------



## LokiTata

Radialhead said:


> You should go with the bigger foot's size, but that's E width which will give you problems with Step-On, especially as your smaller foot is D width. If you're absolutely set on Step-Ons, I'd go with the Wide model in Mondo 26.5 (US 8.5). You'll probably have to modify the liners a bit to make them work though, & be prepared for pain & disappointment.


I've remeasured width of my feet and turns out my LEFT foot is: 10.2 cm and my RIGHT foot is: 10.3 cm
I'll include the measuring pictures, but I think I got it right this time. So I ordered size 8.5 US WIDE Photons, do you think they're goin' to fit?

I marked the widest part of the foot while standing next to a wall, and when I measured from wall to the mark, got the upper measurements.


----------



## Radialhead

LokiTata said:


> I've remeasured width of my feet and turns out my LEFT foot is: 10.2 cm and my RIGHT foot is: 10.3 cm
> I'll include the measuring pictures, but I think I got it right this time. So I ordered size 8.5 US WIDE Photons, do you think they're goin' to fit?
> 
> I marked the widest part of the foot while standing next to a wall, and when I measured from wall to the mark, got the upper measurements.


You would be 8.5 Wide in the non-Step-Ons, but people struggle with the Step-On fit. Theoretically that's the right size but you'll just have to try them out.


----------



## SkA

edi414 said:


> Now, the general problem with my feet is that I have a wide forefoot and narrow heel. The Burton boots generally fit well but I always get some heel lift (which for me is or was too much to accept) which increases once the liner is worn out. I surely could work with J bars or similar to reduce the heel lift but I asked myself the same question and have then started to order like 15ish boots to compare at home. I wore all of the boots that didn't immediately end on the no-pile for at least 30-60min.


I see what you mean. Same issue with me - horrible heel lift, to the point that my smaller foot popped out twice when I hit a hard packed mogul while on my toe edges. Nearly crashed from it.

Tried Burton's Jbars, but using both made my heels go numb within 30 minutes. Putting them higher made my heels go numb within an hour. Using just one worked, but the heel lift was still there, and slight rubbing from it, as the leg moved. Went to a boot fitter, he added some O rings around my ankles and some additional padding around the back of the foot, so in a way a kind of butterfly,and some soft foam on the outer side of my feet where there's a lot of room to move, but there's still noticeable heel lift. I'd say at the level of using a single jbar, but more comfortable.

Anyway, bigger issue is pressure on my instep. Getting slightly numb pinky/middle toes from it, and just general pain there, as I still have to tie it down at least to some extent to get the boots to work. I think I've damaged several nerves from using the boots and trying to get the heel lift solved (getting tingling sensations in some spots now).

@Wiredsport sorry to bother you yet again, but after measuring my feet several more times, as well as at a store with some kind of advanced imaging device, I'm positive my left foot is 251/105 mm, and my right foot is 250/106 mm. Meaning less than my initial measurements. I think that still places me in mondo 255, but at the lower end, and given all the heel lift/high instep issues I have I wonder if I should try 250? Was thinking Photons Wide, since the Ions are giving me instep pressure issues.


----------



## white_boy_steve

@Wiredsport Quick question. I've done multiple measurements for my feet at home. Before watching the video and after. My feet always measure about the same. Right foot length 26 cm, width 9.4 cm. Left foot length 25.9 cm, width 9.3 cm. This would put me at mondo 260. I purchased the burton moto boa in that size last fall. My toes were curled up at the end, it was painful to wear them for a few minutes. I ended up upsizing to the mondo 265 and then the 270, which I wore this season. Of course, now I've found they've pack out and feel abit loose.

My question is, was my mistake not having the boots heat molded? Would that have helped the fit of the 260? Also, would you have any recommendations as to what boot would fit my feet well? I'm looking for a medium stiffness boot. I'm finding the moto boa too soft. I have decided to purchase new boots for next year, would like to know where I went wrong.


----------



## Wiredsport

white_boy_steve said:


> @Wiredsport Quick question. I've done multiple measurements for my feet at home. Before watching the video and after. My feet always measure about the same. Right foot length 26 cm, width 9.4 cm. Left foot length 25.9 cm, width 9.3 cm. This would put me at mondo 260. I purchased the burton moto boa in that size last fall. My toes were curled up at the end, it was painful to wear them for a few minutes. I ended up upsizing to the mondo 265 and then the 270, which I wore this season. Of course, now I've found they've pack out and feel abit loose.
> 
> My question is, was my mistake not having the boots heat molded? Would that have helped the fit of the 260? Also, would you have any recommendations as to what boot would fit my feet well? I'm looking for a medium stiffness boot. I'm finding the moto boa too soft. I have decided to purchase new boots for next year, would like to know where I went wrong.


Hi,
In short, yes. Heat fit should be done first thing and should be considered mandatory. Please post up images of your four barefoot measurements being taken, showing your whole foot, your measuring device and the wall in each image. STOKED!


----------



## white_boy_steve

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> In short, yes. Heat fit should be done first thing and should be considered mandatory. Please post up images of your four barefoot measurements being taken, showing your whole foot, your measuring device and the wall in each image. STOKED!


Okay. I rewatched both videos and here are the resulting pictures / measurements. @Wiredsport Appreciate all the help btw.


----------



## SEWiShred

LokiTata said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am preparing to buy new Burton Step-On Photons, I've been riding regular Photons. I've bought those before knowing about proper measuring, so I got 9.5 US since that is what I wear usually.
> 
> BUT after finding out about proper measuring from @Wiredsport and @drblast, I've taken proper measurements and they are as follows:
> 
> Right foot:
> Length: 26 cm​Width: 9.7​Left foot:
> Lenth: 26.3-4 cm​Width: 9.9​​So my question is, should I go for size 8 based on my right foot, or size 8.5 based on my left foot? Also I am not sure if I should go for wide or not?
> 
> Thanks to everyone in advance!


If you have wide feet you should avoid burton step ons. Also don't rush into this. Getting the boots right really make a huge difference in how well you can control the board. It's very difficult to find the right boot since you want them to be snug in every direction without causing you pain or discomfort. If you go Burton Step On you massively limit your options. If you really want quick bindings there are a lot of options now (Flow, Clew, Nidecker Supermatic) and they let you use whatever boot you want. 

If you make a big change in sizes, how you put your boots on and how you tighten them is going to change a lot, just a warning, might take some adjustment but when you get it right it feels amazing. 

Think of this, if you center your boot on your board when you mount your bindings, but your toes are way short of reaching the end of the boot, your foot is actually not centered on the board, which is what you really want, balance to provide energy to the toe and heel evenly. Now mix this with having to get the width of your boot right so you're not in pain or your foot isn't flopping around with heel lift and all sorts of stuff and it's hard enough for most people to find any boot that fits their foot properly. When you limit yourself to just burton step on you make it a nightmare. 

Photons have huge j-bars built into the liner. If you have a narrow ankle they are great, but they are a nightmare if you have big ankles.


----------



## Wiredsport

white_boy_steve said:


> Okay. I rewatched both videos and here are the resulting pictures / measurements. @Wiredsport Appreciate all the help btw.


Looking good. Your are confirmed at Mondo 260 or size 8 US in snowboard boots. You are mid range for this size. Heat fit should be done right away, as always.

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!









Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com













Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## Teddy

Hey @Wiredsport, hope you don't mind the ping! I got 2 questions for you.

I purchased a pair of 9.5US Burton Moto's (275 mondo) unfortunately before having seen your measurement guide. Even though they felt snug and comfortable while wearing them in the store for 30+ minutes (toes touching, no heel lift when I went on my toes), I started getting really bad big toe pain after the first day, and started getting blisters on my skating foot. After the end of the second day, my right big toe turned light purple and the pain was pretty bad - especially when I ran over even the slightest bump on my heel side.

I posted back in January of this year about foot pain, and I've concluded that I definitely picked up a pair of boots that were too big. (Albeit the store was still adamant that they were the perfect fit - but they did provide these adhesive foam pads to help with heel hold).

1. Unfortunately I haven't gotten the chance to go back to the slopes since then to try these pads, but do you think I could get away with my current boots (which have a mondo of 275) if I use these pads?

Anyways, I've measured my foot after following your video guide and I think I have a mondo of 266? I've included a bunch of measurement pics just to make sure I was right. (Please excuse the right big toe)

2. So I was told by the shop that on average, boots gain about ~5mm. Assuming I've measured correctly, would it be smart to size down to a 265 mondo and heat mold them if I plan on keeping my boots for 3+ seasons? 

Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

Please watch our video in the thread named how to measure. We can not use measurements taken with a wall that has moldings.

STOKED!


----------



## Teddy

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please watch our video in the thread named how to measure. We can not use measurements taken with a wall that has moldings.
> 
> STOKED!



Alright, so I've rewatched the videos, and the measurements that I got were as follows:
Right Length: 10' 5/16 = 261.9 mm 
Left Length: 10' 5/16 = 261.9 mm

Left Width: 3' 12/16 = 95.25 mm
Right Width: 3' 13/16 = 96.84 mm


----------



## Wiredsport

Teddy said:


> Alright, so I've rewatched the videos, and the measurements that I got were as follows:
> Right Length: 10' 5/16 = 261.9 mm
> Left Length: 10' 5/16 = 261.9 mm
> 
> Left Width: 3' 12/16 = 95.25 mm
> Right Width: 3' 13/16 = 96.84 mm


Hi,
Thanks for remeasuring. 26.19 cm Mondopoint 265 or size 8.5 US in snowboard boots. The total range is 26.1 cm to 26.5 cm so you are at the lower side of the range. You are a standard D width. As such, 275 (size 9.5) is significantly too large and would be expected to offer poor long term performance and comfort. The great news is that you have a lot of great boots to choose from and you will notice remarkable performance and comfort gains when you make this change!



If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!











Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com













Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## JiiPee

Hi,

Started snowboarding again after 20+ years of brake and have been riding few times now with my cousins board (Ride Society) and planning to start searching my own gear now. In short options are either step on bindings and burton boots or Flow bindings in case I don’t find any good fit on burton step on boot line up. Leaning more towards to Flow bindings (NX2-TM) at the moment. Before I found this awesome forum I already ordered Capita DOA 162cm board on sale (183 cm and 100kg old man). Watched instructions related to taking measurements and here are my numbers:

Right foot width 10,2 cm
Right foot lenght 27,1 cm

Left foot width 10,2 cm
Left foot lenght 27,3 cm









































if I understood correctly my snowboard boot mondo size is 273 based on tool which was on instruction video link.

Normally my ”sneaker” size depending on brand varies between 42 and 43 eu. I am more than happy if someone can give me some pointers about models where to start searching? Where I live Burton store is only place for live testing. Every other boots have to be ordered from webstores.


----------



## Wiredsport

JiiPee said:


> Hi,
> 
> Started snowboarding again after 20+ years of brake and have been riding few times now with my cousins board (Ride Society) and planning to start searching my own gear now. In short options are either step on bindings and burton boots or Flow bindings in case I don’t find any good fit on burton step on boot line up. Leaning more towards to Flow bindings (NX2-TM) at the moment. Before I found this awesome forum I already ordered Capita DOA 162cm board on sale (183 cm and 100kg old man). Watched instructions related to taking measurements and here are my numbers:
> 
> Right foot width 10,2 cm
> Right foot lenght 27,1 cm
> 
> Left foot width 10,2 cm
> Left foot lenght 27,3 cm
> 
> if I understood correctly my snowboard boot mondo size is 273 based on tool which was on instruction video link.
> 
> Normally my ”sneaker” size depending on brand varies between 42 and 43 eu. I am more than happy if someone can give me some pointers about models where to start searching? Where I live Burton store is only place for live testing. Every other boots have to be ordered from webstores.


Hi JiiPee,

You are Mondopoint 275 which is size 9.5 US in snowboard boots. You are an E width for both feet. I would strongly suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Salomon Synapse Wide for your specs. Both work very well with Flow bindings. You do need a Wide boot for your E width but I would not suggest the Burton Wide models as they are EEE width. We are not suggesting the Step On system as there are still far too many fit and discomfort issues. This is even more prevalent for wider feet. 


STOKED!


----------



## JiiPee

Wiredsport said:


> Hi JiiPee,
> 
> You are Mondopoint 275 which is size 9.5 US in snowboard boots. You are an E width for both feet. I would strongly suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Salomon Synapse Wide for your specs. Both work very well with Flow bindings. You do need a Wide boot for your E width but I would not suggest the Burton Wide models as they are EEE width. We are not suggesting the Step On system as there are still far too many fit and discomfort issues. This is even more prevalent for wider feet.
> 
> 
> STOKED!


Thank you so much for fast reply! Tested today Burton Photon 9.5 US in local store. My only boot where to compare those are the loan ones that I have been using couple of times. Those are eu 43 and 10 years old. Difference was huge even if width was wrong on Photons. Will check those wide options you mentioned. You rock!


----------



## Wiredsport

JiiPee said:


> Thank you so much for fast reply! Tested today Burton Photon 9.5 US in local store. My only boot where to compare those are the loan ones that I have been using couple of times. Those are eu 43 and 10 years old. Difference was huge even if width was wrong on Photons. Will check those wide options you mentioned. You rock!


Pleased to help.

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!











Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com













Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## Turms

I have a question...
As i see from the Answers you always suggest hat mondo up...
E.g if someone is at 26.1 you suggest 26.5 and not 26.0
Why??? Ok if someone is at 26.4..but from 26.1 isnt better to 26.0??
That goes also for me. Woth 27.6 and 27.7 should i to 28 or to 27.5? (What i did and Came back with Black nails)


----------



## Wiredsport

Turms said:


> I have a question...
> As i see from the Answers you always suggest hat mondo up...
> E.g if someone is at 26.1 you suggest 26.5 and not 26.0
> Why??? Ok if someone is at 26.4..but from 26.1 isnt better to 26.0??
> That goes also for me. Woth 27.6 and 27.7 should i to 28 or to 27.5? (What i did and Came back with Black nails)


Hi Turms,
Happy to help. The total range for each mondopoint size is 5mm. This is a very small range so each mm is important. The total range of barefoot measurements for Mondopoint 280 is 276 mm to 280 mm. Mondopoint 280 for you is the correct size based on the above measurements. This would not be upsizing. Keep in mind that width is also critical and two measurements are never enough to get fit correctly. If you would like me to confirm your four barefoot measurements please watch our how to measure video and then post here.

STOKED!


----------



## Turms

So...hier the photos


----------



## Turms

I Suppose the width is almost 9.5 cm and the length ca 27.7 or 27.75
So my question...why should i try 28 MP and not 27
5??? 
After a couple of months the boots will break out....will not be in this point the MP 28 too big?


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Turns,
Thanks for those images. You are right in the center of the barefoot measurement range for Mondopoint 280 (276 to 280 mm). The total barefoot measurement range for Mondopoint 275 is 271 to 275 mm which does not include your measurements and would be expected to be too small. 

STOKED!


----------



## Turms

Hi,
and thanks for the Answer
So you suggested i Have to Look only for 28 MP
I SUPPOSE i dont need any wide boots...
But i am a little bit worried about the 28 Mp
Will not be too big when the boots break up?


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,
You are a C width which is actually a narrow size. Standard Width is D width. No boots are currently produced in narrow sizes so Standard width boots are suggested. Riding below Mondopoint is not suggested. All boots do break in but this does not change this.

STOKED!


----------



## Turms

Ok...thanks a lot


----------



## Turms

Since the vans verse in 27.5 are probably too small i am between 32 focus boa or burton ion...in MP 28..but do you have any idea if they are aproppriate as regard as the width?


----------



## Wiredsport

Turms said:


> Since the vans verse in 27.5 are probably too small i am between 32 focus boa or burton ion...in MP 28..but do you have any idea if they are aproppriate as regard as the width?


Hi,

Both are designed for D width. Because no brands design or produce for C width, you will not find an exact match. The best thing to do is to buy your Mondopoint size and have your professional heat fit done first thing. Your fitter can help (somewhat) with width issues. Please keep in mind that your bruised toenail will not improve with a boot change until it has first healed.


----------



## Turms

About the toenails Index not except any Healing from the change. But at least avoiding to have it again
If the Produce for D And i have C i Suppose the fitter can not do something. Only for the opposite..or some press Points
I have Asked if you or somebody Else now if eg burton make the boots narrower als 32 or vice versa


----------



## Wiredsport

Turms said:


> About the toenails Index not except any Healing from the change. But at least avoiding to have it again
> If the Produce for D And i have C i Suppose the fitter can not do something. Only for the opposite..or some press Points
> I have Asked if you or somebody Else now if eg burton make the boots narrower als 32 or vice versa


Hi, 

Yes, after healing the correct Mondopoint size will help. No narrow boots are produced by any brand and we will not likely see that change. Feet are on average getting steadily wider (narrow is very rare) and production is (slowly) following this trend. A good boot fitter can certainly help with adding volume where needed and the heat mold process alone will also help by more correctly distributing liner material.

STOKED!


----------



## Turms

Ok thanks. The width is Not my Priorität right now since i have not wide fest. But as regards as the size you insist that with 27.7 should i go for 28 and not 27.5


----------



## Wiredsport

Yes, by the Mondopoint Standard which is used for the construction and sizing of all snowboard boots 27.7 cm is Mondopoint 280.

STOKED!


----------



## ElenaJB

Proelim said:


> Por lo que sé, las botas de mujer tienen una plantilla más estrecha que las de los hombres, por lo que una chica puede probar una bota de hombre antes de probar una versión más ancha.


And what happens when you size 21.5 with wide feet, narrow ankles and no men's sizes?


----------



## nanomelon

Wondering if you wise folks here could help me with a problem I've been trying to solve for years.. Please let me know if I've uploaded the images correctly! Thank you 


View attachment 163086
View attachment 163087
View attachment 163088
View attachment 163089


----------



## erikson.hoff

Hi Guys. First time posting here, so I hope I'm doing it at the right place.
*I have a boot fitting question:*

I'm a month away from a snowboard trip to Argentina and decided to get new boots. I was riding on Vans Auras, size 11, but came to find them too soft for my liking after 2 years.
I was really cranking on the Boas and bindings straps trying to make the boot as supportive as I could, but that would just cut my circulation and make my ankle bones hurt like hell.
So after some research, I found that the *size* *11 Ride Trident's* were still on stock at EVO and I bought them (was thinking about the K2 Thraxis as well, but they were all gone everywhere).

My feet measurements on the mondopoint are:

Left foot lenght: 293mm ; width: 108mm
Right foot length: 285mm; width: 110mm

After I had already bought the new Tridents size 11, reading sizing threads here on the forum, I begin to think that maybe I'd be better off with a wider boot, maybe even a wider 10.5 instead of 11.

What I would like to know is:
*Are the Ride Trident size 11 a good / correct fit for me? Should I returned them and get a wider boot, maybe even downsizing a bit in length? *

Thanks a lot!

PS: I'm from Brazil and therefore english is my second language, sorry about any grotesque mistakes.


----------

